
Ask HN: How do you remember how all the config files should be configured? - mlejva
There are so many things. Webpack, ESLint, Google Cloud, AWS, tsconfig, and next thousand configs for other tools. I hate it. I always forget how to make it work, usually have to spend tens of minutes, or sometimes hours, browsing the documentation. I just feel extremely unproductive.<p>How do you solve this?
======
LeonB
I have a folder called "TIL" (today I learned) and under that I have one
folder for each technology/topic. Every time I learn or do something that I
need to remember, I create a new markdown file in the relevant folder (or
create a new folder).

Most of this I publish to the internet, at
[https://TIL.secretGeek.net](https://TIL.secretGeek.net)

To publish it all I have to do is push.

I have a private repo too for TIL's I don't/can't share (and all passwords go
in a password manager)

